# مكتب فرص الاعمال يقدم برنامج تاجر المستقبل



## مكتب افكار (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مكتب فرص الاعمال يطلق برنامج تاجر المستقبل افضل المشاريع الذي يربط التدريب بالممارسة العملية المباشرة
من خلال السفر ضمن مجموعات يربطها اهتمام موحد وهو البحث عن الفرص والصفقات
التجارية والافكار التجارية المربحة و النااجحة حول العالم

اعلن مكتب فرص الاعمال عن اطلاق برنامج جديد لتشجيع الشباب على دخول مجال التجارة عبر المشاركة
في رحلات تثقيفية جماعية الى بعض الدول المشهورة مثل الصين وسنغافورة وتركيا والمانيا
وفرنسا وامريكا وكوريا ومصر والامارات العربية المتحدة .

حيث سيقوم ممثلين من مكتب فرص الاعمال بمرافقة مجموعات من تجار المستقبل لحضور بعض الفعاليات
التجارية والمعارض العالمية للاستفادة من الفرص والصفقات التجارية المتاحة والتي
يتم طرحها للجمهور وعرضها للعالم خلال فترات المعارض.

ويقوم برنامج تاجر المستقبل على ثلاث عناصر اساسية هي:

1- الثقافة التجارية بحيث يكتسب المشارك في البرنامج وعي وحس تجاري تجاه الاعمال الحرة و الفرص
المعروضة في العالم ومدى مناسبتها في حالة عرضها للسوق العربي. ويكتسب ايضا التعرف
على عادات الشعوب التجارية ويكتشف الفروقات في التعاملات التجارية بين شعب واخر .
وطرق التفاوض الناجحة مع الغير وكيفية استغلال الصفقات الناجحة وكسيها في الوقت
المناسب .

2- الثقافة الادارية ويكتسب المشارك خلالها مقومات القيادة و ادارة العمل التجاري بنجاح وكيفية تأسيس المشاريع
التجارية على اسس تشغيلية سليمة تضمن استمراريتها اداريا وقانونيا . والتعرف على
الانماط الحديثة لادارة الافراد العاملين معه وتوجيههم

3- الثقافة التسويقية : سيتعرف المشارك فيها على كيفية تسويق أي منتج واي خدمة تحت ظروف
الرواج او الكساد . من خلال تعلم بعض المهارات الهامة كذلك يتعلم كيفية ادارة
الحملات التسويقية والاعلانية وطرق تغيير افكار المستهلكين تجاه المنتجات الجديدة
وحثهم على شراء منتجاته وخدماته .

وقد اشار الاستاذ عبدالله الرحيمي مدير عام مكتب فرص الاعمال الى اهمية هذه الرحلات التجارية لشباب الاعمال
لتعظيم الاستفادة من مهاراتهم ومواهبهم بشكل فعال لاستثمارها في العمل التجاري
وخصوصا مجال الاستيرادوالتصدير .

رحلة الصين التجارية ، افضل المشاريع

العرض الخاص للرحلات التجارية الى الصين 6 ليالي 7 أيام

السعر للشخص في غرفة مزدوجة ب 5950 ريال

السعر للشخص في غرفة مفردة ب 7580 ريال

سعر التمديد الاضافي لليلة للغرفة في فندق 4 نجوم 550 ريال مع الافطار

الاسعار بعالية تتضمن :
· تذكرة الطيران (الرياض او جدة او الدمام ) / جوانزو / والعودة على طيران سنغافورة او طيران الكاثي باسفيك .

· الاقامة لمدة 6 ليالي في كوانزو فندق يور واسيا 4* مع الافطار.

· الانتقال من و الي المطار بباصات سياحية فاخرة.

· الانتقال من والي الاسواق .

قيمة استخراج تأشيرة تجارية للصين ب 750 ريال شاملة دعوة المعرض الرسمية .

للاستفسار اتصل على : 0505756800

ايميل : [email protected]

الرياض – مكتب فرص الاعمال افكار المشاريع الصغيرة

افكار تجارية لافضل المشاريع


----------



## tjarksa (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب فرص الاعمال يقدم برنامج تاجر المستقبل*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

